# IUI in Copenhagen?



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi ladies, has anyone been to Copenhagen Fertility Center for IUI treatment?

We're considering booking there as treatment is so much cheaper than in the UK however we have no idea where to stay and the hotels seem quite expensive.

Any advice is gratefully received!

Thanks

Miss Babs x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Ive not used that clinic im using storklinik in Copenhagen but I book my accomodation through laterooms.com as they show the special offers. Apprently guest houses are cheaper over there but Ive not looked into it. Ive paid around the £47-55 per night for hotels.


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

I went there back In January, no complaints really, just a little quick and no time to relax after the iui.

I stayed at the Zleep Inn, around 40 mins from the clinic on the bus.


PM me if you need any more info.

Millie


----------



## Magic3s (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi,

I had IUI there back in January as well.(Hi Millie  ) We stayed at Hotel Nebo which is a central hotel, with good public transport around. About 20-30 mins from the clinic and walking distance from the famous pedestrian streets of Copenhagen. We opted for shared bathroom to save money and as it was January the hotel didn't have many guests-I never seen anyone else using the bathroom and it was always nice and clean. 

In the international part of the board there was a thread about this clinic, I will try and find it for you.

Good luck for you!

Bimbo


----------



## Magic3s (Oct 5, 2009)

Found it, you might have read it before but anyway is here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=220557.0

Bimbo


----------

